# I GOT MIKE'S TAPES!!!!!!



## Debra M (Aug 13, 2001)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!! I am so excited I finally got Mike's tapes, well the CD's if you wanna be technical! I used the first ones yesterday morning...oh my gosh, he is wonderful. His voice is so comforting - and I always have been a sucker for a british accent anyway







The music so soothing...and I felt so great that I fell asleep before I even finished part one! I can hardly believe I am about to write this...almost scared cause I don't wanna jinx anything...but I DID NOT HAVE ONE IBS SYMPTOM THE WHOLE DAY!! Many of you have read that I have been having a constant flare up for weeks now. So I can't wait to go use the tapes every morning now....I hope Mike reads these posts so he'll know how wonderful they have made me feel...he is a God send!On another great note....I got 4 calls for job interviews yesterday. I have 2 today even...so wish me luck. Hope all of you have a great day today! Thanks for letting me share with you







Debra


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy* forum.


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Could you let me know how much the tapes/cd cost. I have only been on this bb for a couple of weeks and am interested in the tapes and possibly the LEAP testing but $ is a factor. I am trying to figure out what to do. Sounds like it is working great for you. Good luck.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

That is great Debra! But remember, it is a journey, so be gentle with yourself! Glad you like them... and yes, that lovely Brit accent... I will see to it that Mike sees this!Audrey, click on the ibsaudio link below my signature, and that is Mike's site. It explains everything about the program as well as cost.Take care, and if you have any questions, let us know!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Debra, I am glad you got them and have begun the journey and like it so far.







As Marilyn said go slow, as this takes a while to set in, your excitement has already helped in a way by a positive attitude. Keep us posted and I woulld read up on it as much as possible on the bb here so you underatnd while you do it, that can help a lot. Good Luck with the job interview.







Audrey, welcome to the bb. If I were you I would read up on all this also and if you have any questions let us know. This is also a good site for information to read.www.ibshypnosis.comHave you had all the testing and been diagnosed with IBS?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Debra:Congratulations!







You'll find the tapes very helpful, and enjoyable. I finished 2 years ago and still love to listen to them.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Audrey:Welcome to the Hypno & CBT Forum! There is a lot of good info here to study, so take your time and enjoy yourself.







JeanG


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi all,Debra, thank you for your kind comments. If I knew how to do a little blushy face I would put one here.Many thanks, enjoy your journeyBest RegardsMike


----------



## Audrey Fussell (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for everyones welcome. It is difficult for me to squeeze the time out to really enjoy the board but I've been sneaking in a couple of times during the day. I've had tests, seen a couple of idiot doctors and finally was given IBS diagnosis along with Lupus. Thankfully my symptoms haven't been as sever as some of the postings I've read. It really makes me feel grateful. I am in the process of confirming a doctor in this area to do LEAP and look forward to finding out specific foods and chems. I've identified some foods but have never gotta a total handle on it plus of course stress and anxiety kicks in an it doesn't matter what you eat. But I've seen improvements in the past 3 months and feel positive about the future. Now if I can only break my obsessive fear about available bathrooms life would be GREAT.Once I get Leap underway I will consider the tapes but right now $ is a tight and I have to squeeze out the pennies. Just finding the bb has been a blessing. Thanks so much for the info.


----------

